# Weird Pokemon Moments



## [Nook] (Apr 1, 2011)

We all have those "derp" or "wtf" moments in Pokemon games.

Share them here.

In Silver, the Sudowoodo was shiny. And I killed it.

In White, I caught Victini.....with a Net Ball.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 1, 2011)

A metapod ko'd my entire team.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 1, 2011)

I saw trainers(the ones at the roads no wifi or wireless connection)in Pokemon Black that have Pokemon that are only in Pokemon White. O.e


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 1, 2011)

Ricano said:


> A metapod ko'd my entire team.


 :J

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
i found a shiny ducklett?
my pokemon tanked a hit it shouldn't have?
pokemon's pretty tame, for me..


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a Chinchou use Thunder on a Tympole, and it missed 6 times in a row.
I had a Shiny Pidgeot on my GBC Gold, and the file corrupted not long ago.
I once won a competitive match when my team wasn't ready...I won with an HM Slave getting the last KO.

Trying to think of more...


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 2, 2011)

i beat the champion in pearl with a level 62 bibarel and i won by using struggle my other pokemon were weak though.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 2, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> :J
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> i found a shiny ducklett?
> ...


 
I'm dead serious.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 2, 2011)

when a guy on wi-fi only used 6 metapods and all lv 100 and whiped my team :/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 2, 2011)

I had just caught a shiny Rayquaza and saved. Soon after, my parents' friends came over with their annoying son and he reset my game while I was in another room. He saved afterwards. >.<


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 2, 2011)

On Crystal, I beat Elite Four and Champ with only a level 100 Dragonite (not hacked). Twice. Without healing.
I also have beaten the Elite Four/Champ around 30 or 40 times on Crystal...

My bro and I bought Silver from a used game store and it had a level 104 Sneasel. It got to level 126 and then went to level 1 but was still really powerful.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 2, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> On Crystal, I beat Elite Four and Champ with only a level 100 Dragonite (not hacked). Twice. Without healing.
> I also have beaten the Elite Four/Champ around 30 or 40 times on Crystal...
> 
> My bro and I bought Silver from a used game store and it had a level 104 Sneasel. It got to level 126 and then went to level 1 but was still really powerful.


 in DP i used to run through the elite four with a tyranitar like that
amulet coin = <3
INFINITE MONEY & EXPERIENCE FOR WEAK MONS


----------



## SockHead (Apr 2, 2011)

When I was playing Ruby back in Elementary School, I caught a shiny Shroomish. I had no clue it was shiny, and got bored with that file and restarted..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a gender changing Larvitar. When I caught it, it was a female. Then, it evolved into a Male Pupitar and stayed Male. I was like "wtf".


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, in Sapphire, I tried at least 50 times to catch Rayquaza, and then I threw a Poke Ball and caught it will full health.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 2, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Oh yeah, in Sapphire, I tried at least 50 times to catch Rayquaza, and then I threw a Poke Ball and caught it will full health.


 
lololol

That's much better than my story.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol, caught Cobalion.

With a Poke Ball.
At half HP.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 6, 2011)

This just in: I traded a Lv 20 Metapod.

For a Lv 100 Eelektross.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I just experienced my first Gullotine while training my Shiny Emboar....

>:C


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 6, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> I just experienced my first Gullotine while training my Shiny Emboar....
> 
> >:C


 
o_o shiny emboar???


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

hit ko-ing a garchomp wth gullotine thing move. lol


----------



## rafren (Apr 14, 2011)

A Durant guillotined my Gallade on Wi-Fi.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

I was strutting my stuff on GPX and hatched a random Shiny Burmy


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 15, 2011)

Using false swipe until Mewtwo's HP is down to one point, then (on the first try) catching him with a Poke Ball.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought that Abra evolved to Kadabra then Kadabra evolved into Abrakadabra/Abracadabra


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I thought that Abra evolved to Kadabra then Kadabra evolved into Abrakadabra/Abracadabra


 
Lol. when I was heaps young and dumb, I thought Farfetch'd evolved into Doduo and Miltank evolved into Blissey lolol


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Lol. when I was heaps young and dumb, I thought Farfetch'd evolved into Doduo and Miltank evolved into Blissey lolol


xD Poor BiDOOF! Not supposed to be mean, but funny.


Ran into random shiny gloom that I traded for shiny ralts. Then I evolved it to Gallade and EV trained it =D


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> xD Poor BiDOOF! Not supposed to be mean, but funny.
> 
> 
> Ran into random shiny gloom that I traded for shiny ralts. Then I evolved it to Gallade and EV trained it =D


 It know you'd never be mean to me.

Traded a level 93 Umbrean that only knew stat attacks (came from Pokemon Colosseum, duped on Emerald) for my friends Shiny Steelix, what a noob ;3


----------



## rafren (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought Bidoof was a mutated hamster.


----------



## MaTrixPred (Apr 16, 2011)

I ran into a Shiny Zubat when I was young but ran cause I hated Zubat XD


----------

